# Login probs



## snake214 (28. August 2012)

Guten morgen,

ich hab volgendes Problem, gestern abend konnte ich mich ohne probleme in das spiel einlogen, als ich es eben wieder versuchte bekam ich den Fehler nummer 3 ;der sagt mir das ich die falschen logindaten hab. Das kann jedoch nicht sein, als erstest dachte ich sei gehackt worden aber in WoW, SC2 und in den bnet acc kann ich mich ohne probleme einlogen.
Hat jemand eventuell die selben erfahrungen gemacht oder hat einen lösung auf lager ?

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus

MfG
Sascha


----------



## Fremder123 (28. August 2012)

Aus Versehen vertippt oder dergleichen? War heut morgen vor Arbeit nochmal fix on und da war alles einwandfrei.


----------



## snake214 (28. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Aus Versehen vertippt oder dergleichen? War heut morgen vor Arbeit nochmal fix on und da war alles einwandfrei.



habs mehrmals versucht und auch extra auf die richtige schreibweise geachtet.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2012)

Bin mir jetzt nicht so ganz sicher, aber ich meinte den Fehler 3 gabs am Open-Beta-Wochenende als die Login-Server überlastet waren. Versuchs am besten später nochmal.


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Ich habe auch furchtbare Login-Probleme...

Ich hab einfach ein Problem damit mich dazuzu überwinden mich einzuloggen... Einfach keinen Bock mehr drauf schon seit Wochen 


Aber stimmt was Davatar sagt, genau der Fehler trat währrend der Beta auf, wird wahrscheinlich nur eine Überlastung der Server sein und somit nicht an dir liegen...


----------



## snake214 (28. August 2012)

Da diesen fehler anscheinen kein andere hat liegt es sehr unwarscheinlich an einer auslastung des servers.

Login versuche bis zum jetzigen zeitpunkt führten immer zum gleichen ergebnis Fehler 3

Was solls geh ich eben ne runde Biken


----------



## snake214 (28. August 2012)

kann man schließen problem hat sich gelöst. Hab meine email adresse in nem word dokument geschrieben und per copy und paste in den loginbildschirm geschrieben dan gings naja was solls.


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Hm und das 10 Stunden später, sehr ärgerlich xD


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2012)

Auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen


----------

